# How much cocoa powder should I use



## InNae (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife loves the soap that you can get at Bath and Body works around Christmas time called Twisted Peppermint. I want to try and make some bars that smells close to it. I'm hoping that I can get some fragrance oil for the chocolate, but if I can't how much Cocoa Powder (or would something else that I could get locally work better) would be a typical usage for a light chocolate smell. Weights are best for me. I'm a chemist and table/teaspoons are just foreign to me. :Kitten Love: Peppermint is the primary scent, but there is some chocolate. Thanks for the help.

InNae


----------



## lsg (Apr 1, 2014)

When I made M&P chocolate mint soap, I used cocoa absolute and chocolate devil's food cake fragrance oil for the chocolate part along with a few drops of black oxide mixed with water to get the dark color for the chocolate.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=40735


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 1, 2014)

I've never gotten any trace of a chocolate smell from the cocoa I've used in my soap. You'd have to add a chocolate fragrance, as lsg explains, to actually get the scent. 

I have used cocoa as a pencil line -- just dust the surface of the soap lightly with powdered chocolate.

I have also used cocoa as a brown accent color. I have mixed anywhere from 2 g to 10 g per about 200 g soap batter. The 10 g dose is a dark chocolate brown, but you take the risk of brown lather if a lot of the soap is colored that dark. The 2 g dose is a pale "chocolate milk" color.

At either extreme ... no smell. Just color.


----------



## coffeetime (Apr 1, 2014)

Raw cocoa butter does add a chocolatey smell but it fades after a few weeks. 

To colour, I use 5g cocoa powder to colour 1/3 of a 1400g of oil recipe. Doesn't colour the lather, but it's a nice medium brown.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 2, 2014)

Unfortunately the cocoa poweder will not smell like chocolate in soap.  I do use it for a pencil line as well as to make brown in several of my soaps.   I use unrefined cocoa butter but don't notice a chocolate smell at at 10%.


----------

